

Java applets: Time to ditch them - theotown
http://www.quora.com/Is-it-really-the-time-to-ditch-Java-for-a-more-secured-programming-Language/answer/Cameron-Purdy

======
royprins
I don't think that is the point that is being made there.

> Also, to the best of my knowledge, every single one of the publicly reported
> and publicly encountered Java applet exploits has been resolved by now in
> the currently available releases of Java.

(Cameron Purdy, SVP Engineering of Oracle Middleware)

Also the use of Java applets is negligible now, which is a point he also
makes. It seems that the "time to ditch them" was somewhere in the past.

~~~
theotown
I'll rephrase it (but it's more than 80 chars): "If you haven't already
ditched Java applets, you should have" ;-)

